# ‘17 iver truss bridge.



## ZE52414 (Feb 26, 2018)

Probably could’ve posted in the project section. Not much Og paint under the red.  Fenders need some attention nothing real major. Just have to perform some surgery. Still have to swap out the correct crank. Thinking it’s going to hit the strip tank this week, pick out a suitable color for it and maybe have the frame powder coated at work. Hope you guys enjoy. 

Btw the longest damnnnn seat post ever! 

Serial 317571


----------



## stezell (Feb 26, 2018)

Cool project Zach, I'm sure it will be nice when you finish. 

Sean


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice, I’d be tempted to just clean it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handyman (Feb 26, 2018)

Those Special Truss Iver frames are my absolute favorites.......................actually, I also like the other truss frame styles with the "I" beam and "small tube" type construction.............come to think of it I also like their diamond frames....................great looking bike!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 26, 2018)

Dude, that thing’s 101 years old, that’s crazy! Cool bike dude.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 26, 2018)

FYI
TRY USING A BLACK LIGHT FLASHLIGHT, to see the serial numbers, before scraping paint off...


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 26, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> FYI
> TRY USING A BLACK LIGHT FLASHLIGHT, to see the serial numbers, before scraping paint off...



That is how I received it:/.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 27, 2018)

One of the color options for my bike was called French grey? Does anyone have a OG bike with this color? Curious to what French grey looks like.  Thank you.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> One of the color options for my bike was called French grey? Does anyone have a OG bike with this color? Curious to what French grey looks like.  Thank you.



My eye 's version


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 27, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> My eye 's version
> View attachment 761461



Whaaaaaat!!!??? That is fantastic!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 27, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> My eye 's version
> View attachment 761461



Thank you for posting that Beauty!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 28, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Nice, I’d be tempted to just clean it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm with @mazdaflyer on this one.
Lovely machine, lovely patina!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 28, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> One of the color options for my bike was called French grey? Does anyone have a OG bike with this color? Curious to what French grey looks like.  Thank you.




Quite some time ago someone listed an Iver on eBay that they claimed was either "Automobile Gray, Dove Gray, or French Gray", all colors listed in various Iver catalogs.  It was kind of an odd restoration but an interesting bike.  I was never able to talk to the seller to find out if the original color on the bike was gray.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 28, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Quite some time ago someone listed an Iver on eBay that they claimed was either "Automobile Gray, Dove Gray, or French Gray", all colors listed in various Iver catalogs.  It was kind of an odd restoration but an interesting bike.  I was never able to talk to the seller to find out if the original color on the bike was gray.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 761615



I like that too!! That gives it a extremely clean look! Makes you wonder how many greys they actually made.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 28, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I'm with @mazdaflyer on this one.
> Lovely machine, lovely patina!



I’m going to take all the red off and see what we have left. . By the looks of it there’s not a whole lot left :/. I’ll keep you guys posted.  That was the OG thought. Wheels wouldn’t match to well though cause they are extremely nice :/ we will see


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 28, 2018)

I think this was also called French Grey.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I think this was also called French Grey.
> 
> View attachment 761960
> View attachment 761959



Now that is Nice!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 3, 2018)

Before I get this project under way this is what I’m offering. If someone has the same frameset without OG paint I would be willing to trade. Otherwise this thing is going to work and getting dropped in the strip tank. Let me know if someone wants to save what is left of the OG paint. Thank you.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 3, 2018)

As cool as original is, I think it's nice that your original paint is bad enough that you can repaint without guilt and pick the color. If my 1912's paint was in bad shape, I'd repaint it a more interesting (original) color than the original black.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 8, 2018)

Here it is. I started working on it a bit the past couple days and I removed 90% of the house paint. To me it looks like the top half of the bike was prepped for the paint and the bottom half was not. When I had it all together I was going to take it for a spin but couldn’t get comfortable on it. 22” frame is a bit to big for me.  I flipped the bars down to see if that made a difference no such luck. Prolly not going to put to much more time in it but reassemble. I want to enjoy my toys and this would never get rode:/ here’s a few pics. The pic together was the day I was going to throw a chain on it and go.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 8, 2018)

I’m sure I’ll go back through and hit all the hard to get to spaces. The red was fairly easy to get off the black paint but a little more of a pain coming off the bare metal.


----------

